# Large translucent patches on fins



## genetics (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi fellow members,
I've had my betta fish for 4 months now and is ~1.5 inches large (not incl. fins).
However last week, I changed its water and after this change, I noticed that my betta developed large white patches on its fins.
After doing some betta disease research, I concluded that it isn't ick or fin rot. I am hoping that these patches are simply stress-related (because of the change in water???)
I have attached some pictures which show these large white patches. The first 2 pictures show the large white patches (at the bottom fin), and the 3rd pic is just a shot of my 5.5 gal tank incase there is anything you might see that is related to the cause.

I would be appreciative of any assistance from you.
Thank you in advance,

Parsa,
Ph.D; Cell Biology/Molecular Genetics


----------



## BlueMaxx (Jan 10, 2006)

can't truely see it very well. Is it floating cotton like on the fin? If so then it's a fungus. Treat with Fugus med follow directions.


----------



## genetics (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi Bluemaxx,
Thanks for the reply.

It isn't fungus or anything cotton-like, because I have added anti-fungus, anti-bacterial etc. Nothing happened after this addition.
The patches are more like transparent sections on the fin. The best way I can try to describe is that the fin looks like sections of its color were 'cut' out.


----------



## Ben Mazur (Mar 21, 2006)

Some sort of fin rot that hasn't started at the ends? Perhaps a rot that's only taking out the colour? Random guesses, but I'm trying to contribute.


----------



## Alisha (Aug 5, 2005)

hmmm I'm not real good with diseases, but my guess would be a sort of fin rot as well. I found this online:


*
Fin Rot Information and Symptoms*

Fin Rot is a bacterial infection of the fins, usually brought about by poor water conditions and/or stress that causes the fins to deteriorate. Fin Rot can also set in when a fin is injured and the water is not kept clean enough to avoid infection of the injured fin.

Symptoms can include:

Small holes (pinholes) anywhere on the fins.
_*
Fins that seem to be growing thinner or more transparent.*_

Fins that seem to be "fraying" around the edges.

Fins that seem to be breaking off in large chunks.

Slimey looking areas, usually on the tips of fins, that seem to "eat away" at the fins over time.


*This is the treatment they suggested:

Adding 1tsp of aquarium/rock salt per gallon of water to the isolation tank along with doing daily water changes may also help take care of these bacteria in the very early stages. *


----------



## genetics (Mar 21, 2006)

Wow, thank you so much for the data Ben Mazur and Alisha,

I will do those recs that you said.
Thanks once again


----------



## Ben Mazur (Mar 21, 2006)

Hey no problem, I like to think I'm doing my part for the community.


----------



## Alisha (Aug 5, 2005)

;-) Oh, your welcome, I'm just glad I could be of some help. This is where I always run to with my fish problems...haha.


----------

